# Happy Thanksgiving



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

As you look out over all the leftovers, let it be a reminder of how richly blessed you are.

Blessings on you and your families. Happy Thanksgiving, TLF.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving TLF!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well said @dfw_pilot! Happy Thanksgiving all :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Indeed! We ALL have SO MUCH to be grateful for. The fact that we can all dedicate so much time and effort to grass is proof of that.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, TLF!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving &#129411;&#127869;&#127809;


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope you all up north are staying warm! That was brutal this morning in NYC!


----------

